# Hatfield Heath POW Camp. March 2017



## Ferox (Nov 28, 2017)

Had a look at this place while in the area back in March. The cars where the main attraction for me and they did not disappoint. Excellent examples of cars left to rust and rot until they finally fall in on themselves. The rest of the site consists of stripped huts with some being more interesting and less bear than others. A relaxed and pleasant half hour. Visited with non member Paul.
HISTORY
Known as Prisoner of war camp 116 was built in 1941 and located in Hatfield heath, just outside Bishops Stortford.
The camp mainly housed Italians until about 1943-1944 where it held German and Austrian prisoners aswell. It was known at one point the camp housed 750 prisoners
The prisoners had a relatively easy lifestyle here (Unlike the English prisoners in the German POW Camps) and could do voluntary work in the near by farm land in Harlow, they were picked up by the Land Girls and each prisoner had an allotted farm where they would work at.

























































Thanks For Looking 

More pics on my Flickr page - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157678466406434/with/32853941973/


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2017)

Interesting history to that place. Quick lick of paint and them motor's will be sorted Thanks I enjoyed that!


----------



## Ferox (Nov 28, 2017)

It would have to be some pretty good paint


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2017)

There's a fair bit left, Nice One Ferox , Liked it Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 28, 2017)

A nice collection of pictures. As for the cars a bit of Gaffa tape, some sticky-back plaster and a few tie-wraps should do it.


----------



## old git (Dec 1, 2017)

Did you not find the old combine in a shed then?


----------



## Ferox (Dec 2, 2017)

old git said:


> Did you not find the old combine in a shed then?



Yep,we seen that also bud. There is a pic of it on my Flicker page.


----------



## old git (Dec 14, 2017)

My bad, should have looked.. Nobody ever seems to get up that tower, including me. Did you manage it?


----------



## Explore-With-AZ (Dec 25, 2017)

looks cool might have to visit soon


----------



## Ferox (Jan 1, 2018)

old git said:


> My bad, should have looked.. Nobody ever seems to get up that tower, including me. Did you manage it?



Never got up it mate. We popped our heads in but that was about it.


----------



## Mantis (Apr 11, 2018)

Did anyone see Look East today? They did an article ; they're talking about building 26 new homes on the site - saying that all these buildings are beyond economical repair and will just bulldoze!!


----------

